# Timtam breeding, Saanen



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

So I was over at my Nubian breeder friend's place today to take some
Boer semen I had shipped and put it in her tank and I asked her if she
could order me some Saanen semen the next time she got semen for
her goats and she said, "I've got Saanen semen in the tank".
I guess someone left some in there a long time ago and she can't find
who's it is. It is labled though.

Timtam Prince Valiant. Or something like that.

I know it's a long shot, but has anyone heard of this buck?
Or even the farm? I googled, but didn't come up with a website. 
I'm sure the goat is long since dead. It would be cool to see a pic
if one still exists.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Tim Tam was big in the ,80s if this semen was Tim Tam Perfect Timing you could demand a huge price for it. They bred huge, stocky, well uddered goats, perhaps a little weak in the chine on some. Hoanbu lines have some Tim Tam in their background.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Tim Tam was big in the ,80s if this semen was Tim Tam Perfect Timing you could demand a huge price for it. They bred huge, stocky, well uddered goats, perhaps a little weak in the chine on some. Hoanbu lines have some Tim Tam in their background.


Thanks Goathiker!

Probably worth a shot on my unregistered Loughlin does, yes?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Definately, and if you do it and end up with the large boned legs and excellent feet of the old Saanens, I will reserve a buckling to be made into a pack wether right now.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Definately, and if you do it and end up with the large boned legs and excellent feet of the old Saanens, I will reserve a buckling to be made into a pack wether right now.


You got it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> You got it.


 Thank you, my first ever Saanen pack boy isn't going to make it through this winter I'm afraid. He's getting to the point where it's very hard for him to get up from laying down, jump up into the raised shed, etc. He has Osteoarthritis in his hips and stifle joints. Soon he will be in pain. He's 12.

This will give me something to look forward to.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Thank you, my first ever Saanen pack boy isn't going to make it through this winter I'm afraid. He's getting to the point where it's very hard for him to get up from laying down, jump up into the raised shed, etc. He has Osteoarthritis in his hips and stifle joints. Soon he will be in pain. He's 12.This will give me something to look forward to.


 I have bad news. I did go through with the plan to AI my Saanen doe
to that Tim Tam buck. We even used two straws, one at 24hrs and one
at 36 hrs. She went out of heat like she should, I thought we had a very
good chance, but she came back in heat today at 21 days. My friend that
has the tank and the semen tried to get a look at the semen under a
microscope when we did the second straw. She couldn't find any swimmers, but she was having trouble with the scope. She thawed 
another straw after I left and said there was lots of swimmers, but
it makes you wonder. The collection date on the straw was 1991.
Sorry, Goathiker. I put her in with the teaser.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, that's okay. Not everything works out. What breed is the Teaser? Even 1/2 Saanen wethers are hard to come by down here. I drive through Enumclaw every year to camp in the Rianeer wilderness area. Beautiful area.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Oh, that's okay. Not everything works out. What breed is the Teaser? Even 1/2 Saanen wethers are hard to come by down here. I drive through Enumclaw every year to camp in the Rianeer wilderness area. Beautiful area.


 The teaser buck is a Boer. You are welcome to visit and take a look
when you are in the neighborhood. I have another Saanen doe bred to
the same Boer buck that will kid earlier. Last year the 1/2 Boer kids
they had were tall vigorous fast growers that weighed 75lbs at 3 mos.
I don't know if that would work for you or not. Do you need the 
horns off? I'm still bummed out she didn't settle. We AId a Boer doe
of mine on the exact same program and day and she hasn't 
come back in yet.
(knocking on wood)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, I want...I would like him disbudded or you could let me know as soon as he's born so I can make the appointment and I'll come pick him up before he's a week old (on the weekend) and bottle feed him. I like to keep my boys on bottles until 4 months anyway and use the bottle for training exersizes. If anything like that won't fit with your beliefs and practices, let me know, I won't be insulted or we can compromise...


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I think it is so cool that you two can do this!! I am excited to see the little ones and I sure wish i was closer if one of those pretty girls settles with that straw! That old buck sound incredible and I adore Saanens


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Yep, I want...I would like him disbudded or you could let me know as soon as he's born so I can make the appointment and I'll come pick him up before he's a week old (on the weekend) and bottle feed him. I like to keep my boys on bottles until 4 months anyway and use the bottle for training exersizes. If anything like that won't fit with your beliefs and practices, let me know, I won't be insulted or we can compromise...


 I don't have any problems with any of that. If I have a Saanen/Boer
buck kid I will let you know right away. If you can't get him right away,
my friend can probably disbud. Or we'll figure out something. If you are
still in, I can put him on a bottle. It wouldn't hurt my feelings if he left
sooner than later. I can put a Boer baby on her. Between these two
does, something should go right. I'll keep you posted what's going on
on this thread.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds great, the only thing that would slow me down is heavy snow on I-5.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so excited for you two ... this is such a cool thing.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Update*

I had the vet out today to ultra sound some does. My Saanen doe "Rose"
was confirmed bred to the Boer buck I use as the teaser. This is not the
same doe I tried to get bred AI to the Tim Tam buck. I didn't want to
mention this breeding to Goathiker because I feared she was not bred.
About three weeks after she was in with the buck I noticed a watery blood
colored show around her tail and I figured she had slipped. She hadn't
come back in heat though. On U/S it appeared she has one in each horn.
So... Goat hiker... this doe was bred on 9/22. She is the mother of the
young buck kid in the picture in this thread. The Boer teaser buck is a
different one from last year, but I would expect similar looking kids. Maybe
even with waddles. The other doe, "Blanch" that we were recently talking
about was bred on 10/29. We'll see if she comes back in heat.
I really don't know if it even matters to you, but other than the obvious
different time frames, these two does have some phenotypical differences.
I'm not much for dairy goat descriptions, but Rose is taller and not as
"dairy" looking as Blanch. Rose has a steeper rump than Blanch and is
harder to keep weight on while lactating. But, and again I don't know if
you even care, but Rose is the smartest goat on my farm. Even if I had
no use for the extra milk to feed kids (which I do), I'd be hard pressed to
let her go because she is the one that leads these lazy Boer girls up the
hill to beat back black berries and do goat things. Both does tested 
negative for CAE, CL and Johne's two years in a row. If it matters, I'd be
glad to take pics of the the two does. 
Tim


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Alright , we're good. DH is on board for the feb. drive, the front wheel drive car is being repaired (life with a mechanic, yeah ) and I have a good doe freshing in Dec to provide milk for him. So if Rose has a buckling we're all for it. Hmm, probably shouldn't mention that my first goat, at my age 11, was named rosey and was an airplaned eared crossbred. Even then I was dialed in to hiking, that poor girl put up with halters I made, saddles I created, and I got yelled at a lot for messing with the milk doe. Not that I really care which doe, then again a sloped rump and slightly cow hocked wide set hind legs are perfect for pack goats. Kind of like the difference between a working Quarter horse and a conformation Quarter horse. The testing, I was going to ask in private as we are disease free and are working on Tuberculosis Certification over the next few years, a wether won't make a difference though. That cert. is a given in areas without white tail deer. The only thing left is to make sure it's okay if my Eskie is in the car while we're at your property and that I would prefer not to band him until he's 6 to 8 weeks old. I suppose it might be good for you to PM me a price.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Goathiker: good luck, I am really hoping you get you're little boy! I know its going to be work to train but do you think you will be documenting his training? I plan on starting some wethers to pull this coming year, provided the does come through with the right sexes of course lol and would love to follow you're methods


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I am with MOgoatlady!!-I am expecting to keep a wether from my girls this year and train him as pack goat  I am VERY excited to do this and would love to see first hand how it is accomplished!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Goathiker.
PM sent.


----------



## Aaronchen (Nov 7, 2012)

oh..sound great! i don't have that experience...


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Goathiker, I PM you an ad for Saanen you might be interested in.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Rose is getting big.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, she looks good. She's really stocky in the front. I hope I get waddles


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Fianally found a picture of a TimTam Prince Valient son. See what I meant about the the feet and legs?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Car is fixed and ready to go.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

When is the lovely lady-goat due?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She is due in Febuary. She didn't take AI though. The kid I will be buying is going to be a Saanen/Boer cross instead.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Rose is still doing good.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , so exciting !!! Cant wait to see your new buck goat hiker


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Now *that* is a Saanen. I love those legs and feet.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

He's here.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yay arty::leap: Time for a road trip.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Yay arty::leap: Time for a road trip.


Rose had triplets. Two bucks and a doe. This guy was the biggest. Rose never even noticed him gone as his sister was on her way out when I snatched him. No waddles though. Darn.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's okay. The Saanens have a little difficulty with heat and the ones with waddles stay noticably cooler. The Boer half should dilute out the over heating issue anyway. 
It is going to be neat that my whole team will be white/cream, even the dog. My husbands goats and dog are all black.

He's a vey nice looking boy. He's going to be fun to raise.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm so jealous I want another wether!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats to the both of you  He is a handsome lil fella 

I never knew that about Saanens ! One of my Saanens have waddles , I love
them on her , they look adorable. But now she is growing her beard , lol


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

goathiker said:


> That's okay. The Saanens have a little difficulty with heat and the ones with waddles stay noticably cooler. .


I checked the two still on the Mom. The little girl got the waddles this time.
I had a brief panic attack thinking I picked you the wrong buck. ha.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, that one is just fine. I find as I get older I do a lot less during the heat of the day anyway. Boers are dessert goats anyway. He should be just fine.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We'll be bringing this boy home this weekend. For those interested I will be starting a thread in Working goats on his growth, progress, and training. I will update weekly on Sundays. I'm very excited to see how well this cross will do. Jeter is still doing well enough to help train him and Bean is old enough to start packing this summer. Good times ahead.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

He is adorable!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I can't wait to see his progress and how you train him for packing. How very cool of a hobby...and so much fun for both of you


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I too can't wait to her about his progress 
I'm also looking forward to learning about training and handling .
Thanks goathiker for starting this thread !


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm excited to follow the thread, goathiker


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

So goat hiker,where do go with your goats and what do you? I'm really interested!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Goathiker was here and got her baby. Very nice to meet her and her husband. We had a nice visit before they headed back south.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We are all back well. Baby has slugged down 10oz. of good milk and knocked over my beer. Right now he is discovering the joys of jumping on the mattress. He's going to fit in very well. 
I will start his thread tomorrow in Working Goats.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad your all home safe and sound 
I can just see the little maniac jumping around on the bed. lolol


----------

